# Which series got you into Gundam?



## Gymnopedie (Aug 30, 2009)

Or Alternatively, What or who got you into Gundam?


----------



## Minh489 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Wing First One I Saw and What Started My Addiction.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Wing. I remember when I was younger I used to come home from school all excited to see it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Wing when it premiered on Toonami...


----------



## Altron (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Wing definitely made me fall in love with Gundam. However it was 08th MS Team that made me love UC Gundam series even more.

Despite me liking ecchi, comedy, action, etc.. Gundam above all else will always be my favorite anime genre.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2009)

I tried getting into Gundam Wing but really couldn't get into it and was more of a DBZ fan who liked shounen action that didn't involve politics.

The first Gundam series that drew me in and made me a fan was G Gundam 

I gave Gundam Seed a chance years later and discovered that I could enjoy another Gundam Series not named G. And I got into Gundam 00 as soon as it started.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 30, 2009)

I got into Gundam like most people in the East Coast USA do... Gundam Wing on Toonami. I also didn't watch G Gundam and 0079 till they came out on Toonami. I also watched Gundam 0083 on Adult Swim. After that, I basically watch the other series I could find online. Pretty typical I guess.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2009)

First season of Gundam 00 actually... It wasn't a very good idea, because I was somewhat spoiled with the animation, but it got me into the other series... And I ended up enjoying Wing and Zeta the most. At least from what I've seen so far... 

Probably been missing out on some good OVA's though


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

gundam G was the shit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2009)

I started with Gundam Wing.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 31, 2009)

Gundam Wing as others have witnessed when Toonami was called Rising sun as well ahh good times.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

8th ms team  a year ago

edit. (It was actually Seed, but I'm in denial, those 2 months of my life never happened)


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2009)

Gundam Wing. :ho

G Gundam a couple months later, and 0083 was my first taste of UC I believe, and 8th MS Team showed me the wonders of it.

I'm also one of the few people who enjoyed SD Gundam.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 31, 2009)

as most,  I started with Toonami Gundam Wing

then watched MS Team(not all of it)

then I hit G Gundam and stopped,  cause I loved it so much.

then I finally took a chance on Seed at the start of this year.  OMG Gundam was revived for me.  I was wanting even more.  It pushed me into UC because of the homage it gave.

then I saw Gundam 0079, Zeta Gundam, ZZ Gundam all in a row.
Then watched all of MS Team, Wing(subbed this time), F91, 0080, 0083-pwnage! and finally picked up Destiny/Plus+its movies.
Watched 00 1-9 by boxset.  waiting for more.

Working on Victory now(one of his best I think,  even when he's depressed)

hope to check out Igloo, SD, After War Gundam X, and Turn A soon

but I want boxsets of ZZ and Victory the most now


Im a Gundam otaku  LOL   Mobile Suits rock


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2009)

G Gundam, during the 90's.


----------



## Zetta (Aug 31, 2009)

Gundam Wing was on TV here in Belgium.

Though my busy schedule and the lack of things like TiVo meant I only saw fragmented episodes. Years later, I sat down and watched it.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw Wing when I was a kid, and it got me interested in Gundam, but I only really started following it when SEED popped out. Destiny was a trainwreck, but it prompted my to go out and watch other good Gundam series.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 31, 2009)

So, every started with wing:ho


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2009)

Haven't seen anyone who started with After War... Which reminds me, that show had potential to be so much better...


----------



## Butcher (Aug 31, 2009)

Gundam Wing got me into it,I always watched it when I came home,because after Wing;DBZ came on.


----------



## Heero (Aug 31, 2009)

Wing went i was younger went through the whole UC when i got older then the AU's


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 31, 2009)

Wing for me.That was badass.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 1, 2009)

Gundam Seed....although it still remains the only Gundam series I've watched unless you include Gundam Seed Destiny but that wasn't as good as Gundam Seed.


----------



## Ha-ri (Sep 3, 2009)

Gundam Wing.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 3, 2009)

Gundam Wing for sure.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

I fell in love with Gundam Wing from the get-go


----------



## crabman (Sep 4, 2009)

Actually... Gunpla got me into Gundam. I used to build them when I was young because legos weren't fun enough for me. 

Now I have a bunch of Gundams lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 4, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Haven't seen anyone who started with After War... Which reminds me, that show had potential to be so much better...


What introduced me to Gundam was Gundam Wing, but what made me a fan was Gundam X.

And I've said it so many times in this sub-forum that X has the most potential than any other AU series I've seen if it weren't cancelled (of course, I haven't seen Turn A so that doesn't count).


----------



## Tempest (Sep 5, 2009)

Gundam Wing when they showed it on the first generation of Toonami!

Those were the days.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 5, 2009)

My friend loaned me all his Gundam Seed DVDs. Thought it was pretty good, bought 0080 a month later, and soon became a fan.

I actually watched a little of Wing back in the Toonami days, but it never appealed to me. I got the DVD sets now, and I like it a little more, but it's still probably near the bottom of the Gundam totem pole for me personally (not bad though, the only Gundam series I've hated is Destiny).


----------



## Damaris (Sep 5, 2009)

G-Gundam 

Seriously, that show got me where I am today in life...I met my best friend through it, which caused me to choose going to a certain middle school so I could be with him, which got me into the creative writing program, which got me into an exclusive arts boarding school. Domon Kasshu saved my life. 

It's still my favorite to this day. But I forgot about Gundam until 00 premiered and someone told me about it...then I watched 00 and went back and caught up on all the old gundams.


----------



## Kereo (Sep 6, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What introduced me to Gundam was Gundam Wing, but what made me a fan was Gundam X.
> 
> And I've said it so many times in this sub-forum that X has the most potential than any other AU series I've seen if it weren't cancelled (of course, I haven't seen Turn A so that doesn't count).



A friend of mine got me into gundam with a couple of episodes of Gundam Wing, but the first show I saw every episode in the correct order was Gundam X. And it is still one of my favorites. The GX 9900 is just so damned awesome <3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 6, 2009)

The next AU should learn from X, although if sales were the first priority for Bandai and Sunrise than good story telling, then we will never get something as good as X.


----------



## Red Zaku (Sep 12, 2009)

Gundam Wing was the first series I saw, and even though other Gundams have come to take center stage for my interests Wing still holds a special place cause it's what got me interested. GLORY TO HIS EXCELLENCY TRIEZE KUSHRANADA!


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 12, 2009)

Gundam Wing brought me into Gundam.
I mentioned this to my mom and she told my grandma, who got me a Gundam FvsZ and a Kaempfer model kit.

I got dragged back into Gundam after SEED came to YTV.


----------



## Red Zaku (Sep 12, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I got dragged back into Gundam after SEED came to YTV.




At least it wasn't Destiny.


----------



## pkm61 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gundam Wing was the one i first saw and that got me on to the gundam series


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 12, 2009)

Red Zaku said:


> At least it wasn't Destiny.



Destiny nearly made me say "fuck Gundam forever". The only reason I got back to watching Gundam was I decided on whim to watch the first episode of Gundam 00 (a month or so before it ended) and really, really enjoyed it.

Rau Le Creuset is still my favourite Gundam villain aside from Treize though.


----------



## Red Zaku (Sep 13, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Rau Le Creuset is still my favourite Gundam villain aside from Treize though.




You might want to re-watch Wing. Trieze isn't actually a villian at all. x.x


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 13, 2009)

Red Zaku said:


> You might want to re-watch Wing. Trieze isn't actually a villian at all. x.x


How many "villains" are actually villains at all? Most antagonists are more punch clock villains than actual bad guys.


----------



## Red Zaku (Sep 13, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> How many "villains" are actually villains at all? Most antagonists are more punch clock villains than actual bad guys.



Do you want just a list from Wing or all of Gundam?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 13, 2009)

Red Zaku said:


> Do you want just a list from Wing or all of Gundam?


It was mostly a rhetorical question, but if you can list them... Well, I just repped you, so oh well.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Villain in CCA?


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 13, 2009)

Char was less of a villain and more of a child.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I found it hard to define villain in Wing overall... Grey zone?
> Correct me if I'm wrong...



Tsuberov was a bad man. 

Duke Dermail was pretty villainous as well.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Char was less of a villain and more of a child.



Blasphemy


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 13, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Villain in CCA?



Amuro of course


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Amuro of course



Agreed


----------



## Red Zaku (Sep 13, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> It was mostly a rhetorical question, but if you can list them... Well, I just repped you, so oh well.



Perfect, then I shall take my rep and say good day to you sir. Good day.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 15, 2009)

^That made me laugh for some reason..

Seen three episodes of G-Gundam so far, not the best execution imo. But I'm hoping it will improve later on, a bit too many one shot wins in fights... Well sometimes...
SHINING FINGER!! 

Edit: And it did around 5 too...


----------



## biar (Sep 15, 2009)

People of our generation usually belong to wing, it was just part of my childhood since my relatives kept giving my Gundam Wing models to me during my birthdays (although I've barely seen the series). G Gundam and X Gundam were the ones who attracted me to Gundam, then read Char's counter attack on the manga so I watched the UC series as well


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 6, 2009)

I started out with Gundam SEED.. After that, I went directly to Gundam SEED Destiny (which wasn't as good, but.. Oh well. -.-). 

After I finished those 2, I didn't watch any more Gundams even though people told me I should.. Lol. And really, believe me, I wanted to watch more Gundam series, :\ ..but no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't. Gundam SEED was just..too up there for me. 

..up to this day, I still haven't seen more Gundams. 

But.. I'll try to this time. So.. Someone, can you please recommend a Gundam series to watch, please?  ..I hear Gundam 00's good. :\ But Idk.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait for Unicorn.  Don't bother with OO.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 6, 2009)

Uhm, what's Unicorn about?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2009)

ObscureCosmos said:


> Uhm, what's Unicorn about?



It's an OVA series that'll start sometime soon.  It's set in the time-line of the original Gundam series.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 6, 2009)

i thought 00 was good, if you have time, wth right?

unicorn doesnt come out till spring, thats too long to wait in the immediate future.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 6, 2009)

ObscureCosmos said:


> I started out with Gundam SEED.. After that, I went directly to Gundam SEED Destiny (which wasn't as good, but.. Oh well. -.-).
> 
> After I finished those 2, I didn't watch any more Gundams even though people told me I should.. Lol. And really, believe me, I wanted to watch more Gundam series, :\ ..but no matter how hard I tried, I couldn't. Gundam SEED was just..too up there for me.
> 
> ...



8th MS team


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hmm..*

I hear Unicorn won't start until some time, so I'll check that out later. 

For now, I'll check Wing, since most of you are talking about it. 
Later I'll see.. Err, 8th MS team. o_O' 

..and then 00.  

~_~


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't start with Unicorn, it would probably be more confusing than starting with CCA


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 6, 2009)

I wasn't planning on seeing Unicorn first, but.. ~_~' What in the world is CCA? 

You know, you could give me a list of what I should start with, and what I should see last. ..If ya want, that is.


----------



## Gekigangar (Oct 7, 2009)

My first sight of Gundam was the fragmented dubbed chinese episodes version of Gundam Wing.

The Epyon and Deathscythe designs seemed interesting so I got them as 1/100 Scale Model kits.

I only really got into Gundam when a friend introduced me to Gundam SEED when it first started airing. Got most of the 1/100 Gundam models of the SEED line. 

After SEED, went on to Destiny and than, to whatever Gundam series I could get my hands on.

X, G, Turn A, 0083, 0080, MS08, Zeta, ZZ, Victory, CCA, 00, MS Igloo and of course Wing.

Wing designs were interesting, but the story was...meh...

My favorite Gundam series to date is still G-Gundam. Simple story, lots of action and a nice ending.


----------



## Red Zaku (Oct 7, 2009)

ObscureCosmos said:


> I wasn't planning on seeing Unicorn first, but.. ~_~' What in the world is CCA?




CCA is the ending to a rivalry intiated between Char Aznable, and Amuro Ray in the original Mobile Suit Gundam. I'd advise watching MSG first, or reading a good summary of it, before watching CCA. I also recommend skipping Zeta if you want to watch CCA being the way Char is in Zeta, causes him to seem to have regressed as a character in CCA. Which he did, but it's a story for another time I'm afraid. 



> You know, you could give me a list of what I should start with, and what I should see last. ..If ya want, that is.



MSG 
G-Gundam
Gundam Wing
Gundam X
Gundam SEED
Gundam 00

Any of those are good starting points because you don't need prior knowledge of a previous series to understand what's going on in them.


----------



## ObscureCosmos (Oct 7, 2009)

I see. 

I'll definitely check them out in that order and then pick a favorite. :] 
It'll take a while.. But I got time. lol 

Thanks Red Zaku.


----------



## Red Zaku (Oct 8, 2009)

ObscureCosmos said:


> I see.
> 
> I'll definitely check them out in that order and then pick a favorite. :]
> It'll take a while.. But I got time. lol
> ...



You're welcome. I also advise waiting until you've seen up to Gundam X before you watch Turn A Gundam since it references every series released before it hence there is a lot that can be missed or lost in translation.


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 8, 2009)

Gundam Wing. it came on in the afternoons on toonami.


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 9, 2009)

For me it was Gundam Wing when it aired on Toonami in 2000 along with Gundam and then 08 th MS Team oon midnight run


----------



## dwabn (Oct 10, 2009)

for me it was wing, god bless old school toonami which basically got me into anime. Wing was and still is the shit.


----------



## Spork (Jun 15, 2010)

dwabn said:


> for me it was wing, god bless old school toonami which basically got me into anime. Wing was and still is the shit.



Damn straight, and Wing got me into anime as well. I tried watching Gundam Seed but found that the only interesting aspect of it where the mobile suits (I didn't care for the characters at all). Wing was also the only Gundam series that I could tolerate dubbed, most likely due to it being aired on Toonami when I first watch it.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 18, 2010)

Gundam Wing was the first mecha I saw.... after that I saw some of it and the original Gundam. But the series that got me into gundam was G Gundam.... good times.

After that I got into Seed and Destiny... saw some of 00.


----------



## lambda (Jun 19, 2010)

The show that got me into Gundam was SEED.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2010)

lambda said:


> The show that got me into Gundam was SEED.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 20, 2010)

Watched Gundam Wing with the anime club I was a member of back in school, a bit more than ten years ago... Wasn't before much alter I got into UC though <_<.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jun 20, 2010)

lambda said:


> The show that got me into Gundam was SEED.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 20, 2010)

Gundam Wing when it came on Toonami back in the good old days.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 20, 2010)

Like the rest of the world I started watching Gundam Wing on Toonami.


----------



## hugeblank (Jun 26, 2010)

Gundam Wing. I was just like, well, six years old when I first saw the series, and it was Heavyarms and Trowa who made me continue watching it even though I could not fully understand what the heck was going on with the story.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jul 2, 2010)

Series that got me into a gundam is Gundam Wing next is Gundam G after that Gundam X. If I have the money(poor me) I will buy and collect UC series because it's the only series that I have never watched and others gundam series too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 2, 2010)

Mobile Fighter G Gundam. Manly tears were shed.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jul 2, 2010)

Started with Gundamn Wing..but UC got me addicted.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprisingly SD Gundam got me interested in Gundam.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Jul 12, 2010)

Gundam 00 lol i feel like a noob now but heck it was one fucking amazing series.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Gundam Wing


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Mobile Suit Gundam (film trilogy)


----------



## Weltall8000 (Jul 15, 2010)

I rented 0080 War in the Pocket from a local hobby shop after I rented some Robotech VHS tapes (as I loved that show that I saw only a fraction of in my early childhood).

After viewing that, shortly thereafter, I began watching Gundam Wing on Cartoon Network (that had just debuted), which made me realize there was more Gundam out there. Having piqued my curiosity, I went out and bought Gundam 0083. From then on, I was a solid Gundam fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## irenesharda (Feb 9, 2011)

Gundam Seed got me into Gundam and I still like it just for that. I was interested in Kira and Athrun and their relationship and it hooked me in. Since then I have gotten a love for mecha and have watch a nice chunk of gundam shows, including: Gundam Seed (of course), Gundam Seed Destiny, Gundam Wing, Gundam 0079, Gundam Zeta, Gundam ZZ, Gundam Victory, Gundam Unicorn, Gundam 00, and a few others.


----------



## Robsqwi (Feb 21, 2011)

SEED and Wing where both some of my favorites as a kid, but 00 really got me into it..


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Feb 25, 2011)

The Gundam series that got me to watch Gundam were Gundam Seed and its sequel Gundam Seed Destiny. My most favorite characters were Cagalli, Kira, Athrun, Shinn, Durandal, and Lacus.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

I think for a lot of us in the US, it all started with Wing, Gundam and 08th MS Team


----------



## Damaris (Jun 5, 2011)

G Gundam               .


----------



## Damaris (Jun 5, 2011)

did i comment in this thread already? i don't remember. i'm too lazy to check. what the fucking ever.


----------



## dimhaku (Jun 6, 2011)

8th MS team. Fucking Shiro Amada. So awesome.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 6, 2011)

Damaris said:


> G Gundam               .


Jessica the best.


----------



## Abarekiller (Jun 6, 2011)

Gundam Wing got me started on the Gundam franchise, but it was G Gundam that really got me into Gundam as a whole.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2011)

08th MS Team is what really did it for me, even though I saw Wing first.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 6, 2011)

Definately Gundam Wing.  My favorite character was Duo


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 12, 2011)

Wing, still remains my favorite to this day.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 12, 2011)

0083 was pretty bad ass


----------



## R (Sep 5, 2011)

G Gundam did it for me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 5, 2011)

Gundam AGE.

Oh wait


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 5, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Gundam AGE.
> 
> Oh wait



did you invent time travel cause it hasn't been aired yet


----------



## Minh489 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wing got me hooked. G Gundam made me fall in love with it. Destiny pissed me off so much I stopped watching Gundam and the Zeta movies brought me back.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 12, 2011)

Gundam Wing


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## The Soldier (Sep 13, 2011)

wish Sci Fi would of ran Zeta


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Sep 13, 2011)

Gundam Wing --> G Gundam --> Seed --> SeedDestiny --> UC


But yeah, Gundam Wing was what started it all.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 13, 2011)

Gundam Wing.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 13, 2011)

Kayvaan Shrike said:


> Gundam Wing --> G Gundam --> Seed --> SeedDestiny --> UC
> 
> 
> But yeah, Gundam Wing was what started it all.



after all Wing was the first english series to air on US TV


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I saw Gundam Wing before the original Gundam but the latter got me hooked.

It's weird I was like 9 or 11 when I started watching Wing and then Gundam. One would think that Wing with it's better animation would have more of an impression on my young mind..


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 14, 2011)

if I remember correctly Wing was out in 99-2000 and Gundam came out 2001


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2011)

Gundam SEED is what got me started in watching gundam series.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Gundam SEED is what got me started in watching gundam series.



did you watch, Gundam , W and G Gundam as well


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> did you watch, Gundam , W and G Gundam as well


I've seen Wing but that was a few years after seeing SEED. I've also seen X and OO as well.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 14, 2011)

finally found X on youtube all 39 episodes with eng subs, managed to get them all before his account got axed by youtube


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## The Soldier (Sep 15, 2011)

such great memories of when Toonami was bad ass

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkAm7g3FPkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

great memories when toonami was around even


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 21, 2011)

before mulitple episodes of naruto, and ben 10 killed it


----------



## O-ushi (Sep 27, 2011)

Strangely it was Gundam Seed Destiny that got me in to show. At the time I had checked out evangelion series and I read about a series called gundam and how a new season had just started. I figured a show that's been around about as long as star wars should be worth checking out so I got a hold of the first episode of GSD and even though I had no idea what was going on I was hooked. As I watched the series I wasn't exactly happy with how the show went down, so while the show doesnt isnt really on top of the list of anime I've watched I give it props for introducing me to GUNDAM!


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 28, 2011)

have you watched the other Gundam Series


----------



## O-ushi (Oct 1, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> have you watched the other Gundam Series



Sure, but not all of them.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 1, 2011)

go watch them then


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2011)

Gundam Wing was the first Gundam show that I watched.  At the time I loved it quite a bit and ever since then my love for Gundam has been pretty high.


----------



## lambda (Oct 2, 2011)

Gundam Age.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 2, 2011)

lambda said:


> Gundam Age.



how could you be watching that when it doesn't come out til october 9th in japan


----------



## lambda (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm way ahead of the curve.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

'Gundam Unicorn'-- watched the first two volumes back to back on bluray and immediately fell in love. I've pretty much watched every series within 4 months after that, although I still have 'Victory Gundam' and 'Turn A Gundam' to watch.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 2, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Gundam Unicorn'-- watched the first two volumes back to back on bluray and immediately fell in love. I've pretty much watched every series within 4 months after that, although I still have 'Victory Gundam' and 'Turn A Gundam' to watch.



I haven't seen ZZ, V and Turn A


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I haven't seen ZZ, V and Turn A



ZZ kinda sucked, IMHO.

I really want to see 'Turn A' the most, mainly for the creative mech designs from Syd Mead, so I'm saving that for last.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 2, 2011)

never knew Syd Mead was involved with Turn A, makes me wonder why they waited this long to dub it


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the 00 Compilation movies


----------



## biar (Oct 7, 2011)

Saw Wing / and G Gundam on TV when I was a child but the reason I watch them was because they're aired on TV after I finished school. Char's Counter Attack was what got me into the series imo cause I was playing the PS1 game


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 7, 2011)

biar said:


> Saw Wing / and G Gundam on TV when I was a child but the reason I watch them was because they're aired on TV after I finished school. Char's Counter Attack was what got me into the series imo cause I was playing the PS1 game


----------



## Sassy (Nov 17, 2011)

I've gotten into Gundam by myself first getting into Sailor Moon and DBZ, I started searching more anime then came across Gundam Wing. Everything about Gundam will forever appeal to me considering it's my fave anime of all time (next to FMA and Kuroshitsuji). It'll always keep me intresting even if some Gundam shows will be cheesy or something not good it will always capture my attention.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I think that is why they changed the ending in the Zeta Compilation Movies



which would=Paptimus being weaker with no newtype mindrape and Haman being alive by Counterattack


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2011)

The series that introduced me to the Gundum universe was Gundam Wing.  I remember Cartoon Network promoting that show to no end even showing a less edited version of the afternoon showing of an episode.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 17, 2011)

that was why I liked Midnight Run, un edited, same when I got it on DVD, before I had the first 10 episodes on VHS back in the day


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 17, 2011)

biar said:


> If I were to watch a Gundam series if I have time it would be either X or Double Zeta. I heard Seed series suck also.
> 
> Btw is ZZ worth skipping? The lack of Amuro and Char look pretty bad imo.


Yes, you better watch X. It's like watching a UC on an AU show, and it shows.

I haven't finished ZZ yet, but I still have appreciation of CCA and even Unicorn, so I think it's okay, though I still want to finish the show.

As for SEED, if you have low tolerance for reused animation and recap episodes, you better stay away then. However, despite all the hate, I think SEED is decent enough. It's Destiny that you should avoid at all costs.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 17, 2011)

Destiny should of either been better or never made


----------



## Fireball (Nov 21, 2011)

Mobile Suit Gundam (TV)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 21, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Destiny should of either been better or never made


Honestly though, Destiny had potential at the first 13 episodes. It's just that it got so progressively worse by each episode. Heck, the moment Kira started shooting again, I knew it was not going to turn out good. And it did.

I like how Athrun initially had a good role to play by being Shinn's mentor, except that again, Kira screwed him over (I still and won't forgive him for wrecking Saviour), and after that, he didn't know what to do and did the same shit he did in SEED.

Anyway, I'll stop here. I might end up doing a tl;dr litany of Destiny's existence.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 22, 2011)

Shinn annoyed me, even I wanted to beat his ass


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 22, 2011)

AGE's Flit is doing what Destiny's Shinn failed to do.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 22, 2011)

what getting his ass beat on a daily buisness


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2011)

I started out Gundam with Toonami, I went in watching WIng (which I love) but it didn't quite spark an outgoing interest in gundam. 
I was until I say the story telling presented in 08th Ms Team that turn Gundam series into one of my top 3 series of all time.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 22, 2011)

08th MS Team is still one of my favs to this day


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I tried getting into Gundam Wing but really couldn't get into it and was more of a DBZ fan who liked shounen action that didn't involve politics.
> 
> The first Gundam series that drew me in and made me a fan was G Gundam
> 
> I gave Gundam Seed a chance years later and discovered that I could enjoy another Gundam Series not named G. And I got into Gundam 00 as soon as it started.



Props for the name bro

SEED > rest


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 3, 2011)

^

Tell me what the "rest" are you talking about. 



Zapp Brannigan said:


> what getting his ass beat on a daily buisness


Both lost loved ones because of the war. All Shinn did was rage. Flit turned that anger into making the Gundam.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 4, 2011)

All other Gundams 

Of course, Destiny goes under 'rest' too


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 4, 2011)

Gundam 00 was fucking awesome when it came out


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 13, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 08th MS Team is still one of my favs to this day


I've been meaning to get around to watching that.



Zapp Brannigan said:


> Gundam 00 was fucking awesome when it came out


00 as a whole was just "meh" for me.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 14, 2011)

you suck then if you thought 00 was meh


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> you suck then if you thought 00 was meh


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 14, 2011)

I liked 00.   it was different than most.    course it was a Gundam with a Code Geass feel too.

though the movie is my fav of that series.    I could watch it over and over and not get bored.    Mr Bushido is epic


in terms of Seed,   I'd rather get to 49 and turn it off.   50 is like 51 of Victory.   One too many and Fukuda kills off my fav character

I can only tolerate Meyrin of Destiny cause she reminds me of Fllay,  and that she's with Athrun,  other than that,  I tend to phase out the Shinn yelling    I prefer Shinn in Destiny Abridged  lol


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2011)

I never liked Fllay.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I never liked Fllay.



then again,  who likes Lacus?


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 14, 2011)

then you had Quess and you know what everyones reaction was when she was Killed


"Finally"


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 14, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> then again,  who likes Lacus?


I did.

In SEED, anyway. 

She lost her charm in GSD.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 14, 2011)

well i'm no huge gundam fan but watched a couple of shows, first gundam series i saw was wing but what drew me towards giving it a look was probably Transformers


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> I did.
> 
> In SEED, anyway.
> 
> She lost her charm in GSD.




thats what happens when you get Murosawa writing a fanfiction that is Destiny.   

though Fukuda had to "off" Fllay so Kira would be with Lacus.

pretty bad storywriting


though comparing songs,  I prefer Meer's cause they are more upbeat(same Seiyuu of course)


----------



## Butcher (Dec 15, 2011)

Gundam Wing.

Need to re-watch it. I don't remember most of it. 

Of course it has been 6-7 years since I watched it.


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 28, 2012)

The original believe it or not.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFoKkeTmYp4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Love that song.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 28, 2012)

Kuwabara99 said:


> I liked 00.   it was different than most.    course it was a Gundam with a Code Geass feel too.
> 
> though the movie is my fav of that series.    I could watch it over and over and not get bored.    Mr Bushido is epic
> 
> ...




I would of been happy if they had killed Shinn


----------



## Nikushimi (May 4, 2012)

Original Mobile Suit Gundam got me into Gundam. 

SEED got me out of Gundam, though. 

But playing DW: Gundam 3 got me back into Gundam last year.


----------



## The Soldier (May 4, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Original Mobile Suit Gundam got me into Gundam.
> 
> SEED got me out of Gundam, though.
> 
> But playing DW: Gundam 3 got me back into Gundam last year.



dude you need to add me on PSN


----------



## Tsuchi (May 18, 2012)

00 got me started into Gundam, I latched onto it because it reminded me off Code Geass. My favorite anime ^^


----------



## Mochi (May 18, 2012)

My brother. He talked about Gundam Wing 24/7.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 26, 2012)

G Gundam. A classic gundam series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (Oct 27, 2012)

Gundam seed still think it's the best gundam series but then they made seed destiny...it was really awful.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 29, 2012)

Butcher said:


> Gundam Wing.
> 
> Need to re-watch it. I don't remember most of it.
> 
> Of course it has been 6-7 years since I watched it.



been rewatching it the past 2 weeks now, I'm on DVD Vol 7 now


----------



## Acetown (Dec 4, 2012)

00 Gundam got me started on Gundam

Now I'm watching Wing


----------



## Edo Madara (Dec 5, 2012)

Gundam Wing started it all

Heero and Wing Zero Custom will always be my most favourite pilot/MS in Gundam series


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 5, 2012)

BURNING FINGER! 

 I saw parts of Wing but never really understood what was going on. Only plot that was easy to understand when I was a kid was G Gundam. 

At first when it aired on Adult Swim I didnt like the original seried. Thought it was too old. Years later I own the Box Sets and appreciating it's vintage look. Strange.


----------



## PhantomPain (Dec 11, 2012)

Gundam Wing hands down


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 22, 2013)

G Gundam. And it still remains one of my favorite anime series ever.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 22, 2013)

I've known about Gundam and to a lesser extent Gunpla since 2007 via 40k and its forums, but I didn't watch anything until a few episodes of 00 S2 were streamed by a kid in high school. The Titanesque brutality of the A-Laws, the look of their mobile suits and casual use of killbots in civilian-dense areas was pretty intense. Up until that point I had only read this type of stuff in obscure, niche novels and seeing something involving mechs other than super robots beating the shit out of each other was fascinating.

No surprise almost two years later my favourite Gundams are Zeta and F91.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 23, 2013)

what blows now if any of my DVD's go bad I can't get them replaced, thanks Bandai


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 23, 2013)

Gundam 08th MS Team.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 23, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> what blows now if any of my DVD's go bad I can't get them replaced, thanks Bandai



Yup. And I?m gonna be selfish and not lend it to anyone.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 24, 2013)

kinda hard resisting the urge to watch some of my older DVD's


----------



## Ice (Mar 24, 2013)

Gundam Seed. It wasn't fantastic, but it wasn't the ohgodwhywhatthefuckamiwatching clusterfuck that Destiny was. And I liked the music.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 24, 2013)

Never watched Destiny; never will. I've watched and read plenty of reviews about it (often because SEED is discussed in the same vein) and I don't want its underwhelming, but still enjoyable predecessor shitting on. As far as I care Sleggar Law Flaga went out in a blaze of superheated glory.

If someone wants to persuade me otherwise feel free. The OST and Shuichi Ikeda's presence wasn't enough.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 24, 2013)

SEED
And I thought it was awesome until I realized it's practically just a remake of the original 0079 series, with some added popular elements 
I still like it though


----------



## Fujita (Mar 24, 2013)

0079 

Thought the Gundam franchise looked interesting, so I started with the first.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 24, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Never watched Destiny; never will. I've watched and read plenty of reviews about it (often because SEED is discussed in the same vein) and I don't want its underwhelming, but still enjoyable predecessor shitting on. *As far as I care Sleggar Law Flaga went out in a blaze of superheated glory.*
> 
> If someone wants to persuade me otherwise feel free. The OST and Shuichi Ikeda's presence wasn't enough.



 you think that.... lets just say he escaped death cause a Anti-Fortress cannon shot him and since he?s not a fortress he was spared.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 25, 2013)

if they had killed Shin Asuka in Seed D I would be happy


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 25, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> if they had killed Shin Asuka in Seed D I would be happy



I wasn?t that annoyed by Shinn but most of my friends hate him.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 25, 2013)

he sucked in the series, he was better in DW Gundam 3 though


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2013)

Cagalli bothered me a little.  she wasn't a badas.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm surprised she was in DW Gundam 2 or 3


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 26, 2013)

^ I’m guessing you mean 3... Yeah that did take me back. Even the absence of the Akatsuki suit was surprising.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 27, 2013)

even 2 had Seed D characters


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 27, 2013)

That's the one I havent played. I borrowed 1 and bought 3 but 2 I never played.

There were also some absences in 3 that I didn't like.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 27, 2013)

2 had more characters than 3, especially for the CCA missions


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 28, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> 2 had more characters than 3, especially for the CCA missions



Really? I never knew... Who was in 2 that wasn?t in 3?


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 29, 2013)

go check out gamefaqs.com to see who's in it


----------



## Byrd (Mar 29, 2013)

I really don't remember but recently I have been watching or rewatching them... what kick started that was F91


----------



## majin_videl (Jun 5, 2013)

Watching Gundam Wing first appear on Cartoon Network's Toonami back in the late 90's, If I remember the date right.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2013)

yes you were right late 90's


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 11, 2013)

I remember Gundam Wing was the first gundam when I was around 8 years old. My brothers instantly loves the machine and collected them but we really didn't understand the story. Later, we watched Gundam G and there we kind of like it and the story isn't as complicated as back then with Wing.

Years later, Gundam Wing was replayed on Toonami and watched it again. I can finally understand the story and got hooked at it. It was after that Gundam Seed was also aired. Gundam Seed was the peak of my gundam experience was when I started liking Gundams. It was also when I started using internet and that I would search for pictures and articles of the characters from Gundam Seed. Gundam Seed Destiny was disappointment though. And afterwards, I followed Gundam 00 etc. ^_^


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 11, 2013)

Gundam Wing but I am sure that is the answer for a whole lot of Americans


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 11, 2013)

a lot of people didn't know about The Gundam Movie Trilogy when it was dubbed


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 12, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> a lot of people didn't know about The Gundam Movie Trilogy when it was dubbed



You talking about the original Gundam movies? I thought those were only subbed


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> You talking about the original Gundam movies? I thought those were only subbed



when it was released on dvd it was only subbed, but on VHS it was dubbed, it came out in 98 I think


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 14, 2013)

The Soldier said:


> when it was released on dvd it was only subbed, but on VHS it was dubbed, it came out in 98 I think



Is that the version that had Steve Blum voice Char?


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 15, 2013)

I believe so, cause Brights voice actor had bit of a British accent, and Amuro didn't sound soo whiny, and the Voice actor for Norris Pakkard from the 08th MS Team was the original V/A for Ramba Ral on the VHS Dub


----------



## Vermin (Dec 15, 2013)

can't remember, it was so long ago lol


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2013)

I watched some of Wing and G when I was a little kid, but I didn't really get into it until I watched 00 later on.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 15, 2013)

I really hate how we can no longer get anything Gundam on DVD anymore cause of what Bandai has done, it sucks even more that we won't get dub releases of any new series or any old series that hasn't been dubbed, would love to have After War Gundam X


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Mar 2, 2016)

For me it was Gundam Wing way back when it was airing on YTV (basically a Canadian channel that hosted shows Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, etc had since we didn't have channels like Cartoon Network here until recently)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2016)

I watched G Gundam as it aired weekly on Toonami. It was pretty awesome and I've seen it 2-3 times, but it wasn't until a few years ago that I decided to slowly get into Gundam. I watched 00 because it was a high rated non-UC series, but it didn't blow me away aside from its production values. Later on I decided to marathon all of UC (watching the 0079 movies instead of the whole tv series, though) during my winter break which I did, during which I caught up on GBF as it was airing as a break, and then I proceeded to watch some of the other AU Gundam series like After War Gundam X and waited for Turn A's BDs to get subbed before watching them and I've kept up with all of the ones that have aired since then like GBF Try, ep 7 of Unicorn, Origin, G-reco, and Iron Orphans.

All that's left are the ones that were poorly received: Wing which was basically good for those with nostalgia, but not so without it, as well as Seed, Seed Destiny, and Age.

I guess I haven't seen IGLOO either.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2016)

Definitely Wing was what got me into this , back then I was a kid and seeing this awesome robots wrecking shit was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Definitely Wing was what got me into this , back then I was a kid and seeing this awesome robots wrecking shit was awesome.


Necropost but this. 

It's also what inspired me to become an aeronatuical engineer with a speciality in guided weapon sytems and thermal systems

lol also why I considered working at lockheed martin skunkworks to build a nuclear ramjet from their compact fusion drive...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2016)

^Damn man, currently I´m studying Aeronautical engineering too!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> ^Damn man, currently I´m studying Aeronautical engineering too!


lol what year you in?

Also if your uni wants to monetise your research speak to a proper patent attorney first otherwise they'll own you for the rest of your life.v


----------



## Guiness (Dec 31, 2016)

Not gonna bother reading a lot of the replies in the thread but I'll be surprised if Gundam Wing isn't the first Gundam series people watched. It was the first Gundam series to be shown in the western scene I believe on Toonami.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 22, 2017)

Hiro Yueey's awesomeness made me search out other gundam series tbh


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 13, 2017)

Wing on Toonami was my first, after that Original Gundam Movie Trilogy on VHS, thankfully I found the eng dub in HD on Kissanime, after that Gundam 0080 and 0083 then everything else afterwards from 2002 on


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

Gundam Wing of course, then G Gundam aired and that's what got me hooked to Gundam.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 15, 2017)

as others have said, gundam wing. Havent watched any other series other than wing and G Gundam. What's considered the best series to watch (preferablly a series that came out in the 2000's-present)


----------

